# Need a little guidence please



## stormysouth (Dec 29, 2008)

I need a little advice from ya'all please. Went fleaing this weekend and came across a very unusual poison (I think). It as a white and dark brown little whiskey crock looking thing with Mercury in cobalt on it in letters about 1" tall. They wanted $ 18.00 for it. Is it worth buying? Seemed to be in good condition. Please advise me.

 Thanks,

 Lisa


----------



## stormysouth (Dec 29, 2008)

Thanks Lobey. I guess I should go back and get it this week. I never saw one like it and thought it was cool but wasn't sur eabout the $ 18.00 price tag. Have a wonderful day!


----------



## GuntherHess (Dec 29, 2008)

Its hard to tell how old those things are. Seems like they have used that same design for a long time. They used those when I was in high school. Mercury is so dang heavy (has a higher specific gravity than lead) you have to have a pretty solid container to hold it. 

 I'm not sure mercury would be officially considered a poison. The vapors are definately toxic but it wasnt used as a poison in its pure form as far as I know. Mercury compounds are poisons. I'll leave that for the poison people to debate.


----------



## stormysouth (Dec 29, 2008)

Thanks Gunther. Excellant point on the poison classification. I will also step aside for the poison guru's to further carify. It is a neat looking thing. Looks like a mini whiskey crock/jug with the little handle and all.


----------



## madman (Dec 29, 2008)

hey stormy, i see those all the time here in the south,  in the shops that is, im guessing common, but hey its all about what YOU like  mike


----------



## GuntherHess (Dec 29, 2008)

I dont know how porous the insides of those things are. If you buy one it might be good to keep a cork in it just in case there is mercury residue in it. Just in case.


----------



## glass man (Dec 30, 2008)

> ORIGINAL: lobeycat
> 
> 
> 
> ...


     FAR OUT STORY! YEP THEM  BROTHERS CAN BE TUFF. MINE COULD PICK ON ME,BUT HE WOULDN'T LET NO BODY ELSE! MAN,IF I NEEDED BACK UP,HE WAS THERE! FEARLESS! YEP,THE CREEK HERE IS ALFUL TOO! WALKED DOWN IT LOOKING FOR BOTTLES AND BUBBLES OF SULPHUR SMELLING CRAP CAME UP AND I GOT OUT! I BET THE NATIVE AMERICAN PEOPLE WE RAN OFF FROM HERE WOULD SURE BE PROUD ! WE TOOK A BEAUTIFUL CREEK WITH 9LB TROUT IN IT AND MADE IT INTO WATER THAT EVEN SMALL FISH CAN BARELY LIVE IN. MAN,THAT IS PROGRESS! BUT WE HAD JOBS! MAKING THINGS LIKE NAPALM FOR THE NAM WAR. YES I WOULD TAKE MY CHANCES WITH [A LITTLE!] MURCURY OVER NAPALM! I THINK .[:-]


----------



## GuntherHess (Dec 30, 2008)

yes, its all relative... if you smoke a pack of cigarettes a day then you probably are too worried about things like paint fumes...[]


----------



## stormysouth (Dec 30, 2008)

Ya'all crack me up! 

 Gunther you are right... I smoke between 1 1/2 - 2 packs of Marlboro Lights a day and guess what.... I worry about paint fumes... Hmmm..... 

 Lobey...loved the story. It gave me a well needed laugh. 

 Glass Man.... I understand what you are saying about the pollution. I spend a lot of time at the Ohio River. There are signs posted all over about the water being contaminated. Don't Swim... Don't eat the fish you catch.... It is truly sad.

 I appreciate all the replies. Happy New Year to all!!!


----------



## ajohn (Dec 30, 2008)

I love these chats!Start off running to first base end up scoring a touchdown![]
 Great story Lobe!


----------



## GuntherHess (Dec 30, 2008)

> Gunther you are right... I smoke between 1 1/2 - 2 packs of Marlboro Lights a day and guess what.... I worry about paint fumes... Hmmm.....


 
 Sorry meant to type "aren't". my fingers dont always type what my brain tells them to.


----------



## stormysouth (Dec 30, 2008)

Gunther...Would never have known if ya hadn't told on yourself. I type using the HPC method (Hunt, Peck, Cuss).


----------



## glass man (Dec 31, 2008)

> love these chats!Start off running to first base end up scoring a touchdown





> ORIGINAL: ajohn


 I USUALLY  END UP IN LEFT FIELD![8D]


----------



## blobbottlebob (Dec 31, 2008)

Hey Lobeycat,
 I had a similar experience bottle collecting just a few years ago. I found a steel beer keg from a small town. I had no idea how I was going to drag that thing out of the murky fetid water that I found it in. It probably weighed at least 100 lbs full. A buddy knew where I was diving and (luckily) arrived to see if I found anything. The water was only about three feet deep but the bottom was this squishy polluted mud. My buddy came over to a pier and told me to lift it out to him. I thought that might work. The pier was on posts where it would float up or down depending on the water level. As I tried lifting the barrel out of the water, I quickly sank down to my chin. Mud was dumping from the barrel right in front of my face. My buddy, seeing that I was struggling, stepped forward to help. This created a little wave as the pier shifted downward with the weight of his step. As I was exerting myself from lifting, I was just taking a deep breath. The sediment laden water filled my mouth as I was about to beathe. The natural reaction; I cleared my airway by swallowing. It was gritty dirty aweful. Suprisingly, I didn't get sick or Giardia or anything. Shows how tough stomaches are, I guess. Anyway, your story reminded me of this so, I thought that I would share it.


----------



## glass man (Jan 7, 2009)

I LEARNED TO SWIM IN A SMALL COW POND. THE MUD WAS BOUT 1/2FT DEEP. THE COWS NOT ONLY DRANK THE WATER THEY ALSO POOPED IN IT! I SWALLOWED A GOOD DEAL OF IT FROM TIME TO TIME,BUT LEARNED HOW TO SWIM FAIRLY QUICK! LORD ONLY KNOWS WHY I DIDN'T GET SOME AWLFUL SICKNESS! I ALSO CAUGHT A 3 LB BASS OUT OF THIS POND!SORRY THIS STARTED OUT BOUT BOTTLES AND IS ENDING UP BOUT GROSS WATER. WELL IT WAS ABOUT POISON,SO I GUESS THIS FITS IN A BIT.


----------



## blobbottlebob (Jan 8, 2009)

How old were you?


----------



## blobbottlebob (Jan 8, 2009)

> ORIGINAL: lobeycat
> 
> me? my growth was stunted a little from the consumption of large quanities of Michelobey but I'm scrappy[]


 Are you saying that Michelobe is poison or that it stunts your growth?


----------



## stormysouth (Jan 9, 2009)

I think he is saying that he may be vertically challanged.


----------



## glass man (Jan 9, 2009)

[]!


----------

